# Did Batista really have sex with Melina ??



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Is this really true?

i havent really heard about this until recently i saw some comments on youtube regarding this!
one of the comments was so ridiculous that said Batista Raped melina right infront of john morrison's eyes......... WTF??


Morrison would have ripped batista into pieces if something like this ever happened!

whats the true story here anyone??


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*From what I've heard, yes. And Morrison takes everything with a smile, which is ridiculous..*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

No one on this forum knows.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man I am still confused about what Batista did back stage with any diva, but I am sure he would have made Morrison pay to watch.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep, John was even there when it happened!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I heard she slept with Zack Ryder's dad as well.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *From what I've heard, yes. And Morrison takes everything with a smile, which is ridiculous..*


We don't know how he feels, maybe JoMo likes seeing his girl get screwed he wouldnt be the first to do that. What they do behind closed doors doesnt concern us and maybe they have an open relationship and both do it we don't know.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lastier said:


> Yep, John was even there when it happened!


Oh shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> We don't know how he feels, maybe JoMo likes seeing his girl get screwed he wouldnt be the first to do that. What they do behind closed doors doesnt concern us and maybe they have an open relationship and both do it we don't know.


are u talking about the "let ur neighbour have sex with ur wife" fetish??


man that is F*cking disgusting!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MMN said:


> Oh shit :lmao :lmao


That line up is no joke.........LOL


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Batista also had the sex with Mike Knox.

Oh wait...


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> No one on this forum knows.


This.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

capat said:


> Is this really true?
> 
> i havent really heard about this until recently i saw some comments on youtube regarding this!
> one of the comments was so ridiculous that said Batista Raped melina right infront of john morrison's eyes......... WTF??
> ...


So you "know" Meltzer buyrate predictions but you dont the answer to this?



P.Smith said:


> No one on this forum knows.


As most cant read?


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

capat said:


> Morrison would have ripped batista into pieces if something like this ever happened!


Yeah, with that deadly finisher of his. :lmao


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Yup. DC Dave smashed her. To make matters worse Morrison didn't do anything about it. That's why VMac doesn't respect JoMo as a man.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Luxuria said:


> Yup. DC Dave smashed her. To make matters worse Morrison didn't do anything about it. That's why *VMac doesn't respect JoMo as a man.*


Wtf is that suppose to mean??

morrison is a great athlete & popular with the crowd and that is the only thing what matters to vince!


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

superspear said:


> As most cant read?


As reading something on the internet doesn't necessarily make it true.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> As reading something on the internet doesn't necessarily make it true.


8*D

If only Batsita wrote a book :hmm:


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

capat said:


> Wtf is that suppose to mean??
> 
> morrison is a great athlete & popular with the crowd and that is the only thing what matters to vince!


Basically...



> Character aside, it’s been said that McMahon doesn’t respect Morrison as a man. Years ago, he allowed Melina to engage in a sexual relationship with former WWE star Batista while the two were dating. Morrison opted to be professional instead of confrontational and therefore lost brownie points with the WWE CEO.


http://wrestleheat.com/backstage-news-on-why-vince-mcmahon-isnt-high-on-wwe-star-john-morrison=5676
Vince thinks JoMo is a bitch.
I mean take it with a grain of salt but I've seen that reported on a lot of sites.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *From what I've heard, yes. And Morrison takes everything with a smile, which is ridiculous..*


I still find it ridiculous that, if this is true, WWE Management use it to hold Morrison back. Its is personal business and after all, some guys like that.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Luxuria said:


> Basically...
> 
> 
> http://wrestleheat.com/backstage-news-on-why-vince-mcmahon-isnt-high-on-wwe-star-john-morrison=5676
> ...


Yes grain of salt when Batista confirmed a full blown relationship in his book


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

superspear said:


> Yes grain of salt when Batista confirmed a full blown relationship in his book


LOL I just didn't wanna have to face the generic "just because you read something it doesn't mean it's true" thing.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

why do we even need to know that? IWC is not CIA also.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Luxuria said:


> LOL I just didn't wanna have to face the generic "just because you read something it doesn't mean it's true" thing.


I await Batista's book being called a dirtsheet. lol


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Melina, nah, Kane and Big Show on the other hand...


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear about why we should care about all this. Especially since if Morrison had called Batista on it, then management would have still disapproved because of "Morrison starting an argument with a main event star" and the exact same consequences as now would have followed. Only one thin about this is certain: Management are petty bitches. 

But yeah, I still don't get how Morrison's personal shit should in any way impact his career.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Luxuria said:


> Basically...
> 
> 
> http://wrestleheat.com/backstage-news-on-why-vince-mcmahon-isnt-high-on-wwe-star-john-morrison=5676
> ...


Melina looks kkinky as fuck in the picture, wouldn't blame Dave for tapping that at all.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Proof enough. Batista is a pimp bro 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-QYibE4rFM


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

she did knox aswell, that is pretty low to be fair, jomo must of been messed up over that one, probably why hes got that crappy beard nowadays.

melinas become dog ugly in recent times, whats wrong with you people.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

speaking of such things, did Punk really have sex with Beth Phoenix?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Yep, John was even there when it happened!



Did u take a picture of that using ur action figures?
Though I find it derogatory,it looks epic


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I see at least 2 Rocky action figures in there, possibly 3.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes I was there and I filmed it.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> *Did u take a picture of that using ur action figures?*
> Though I find it derogatory,it looks epic


Unlikely that pic is way old.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> No one on this forum knows.


Yeah, even though Batista and Melina themselves have both stated it to be true.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Why do you care so much bro?

If people in general knew what half of these guys and girls were up to in their personal lives, they would probably feel like they needed a shower after every Raw. Worry about what's on your television.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes! He has a bit of a rep for being a man whore and Melina's rep speaks for itself, lol.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe they had a three some? I mean, jomo is a crazy man and batista is full of roids, so who knows


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Why do you care so much bro?
> 
> If people in general knew what half of these guys and girls were up to in their personal lives, they would probably feel like they needed a shower after every Raw. Worry about what's on your television.


I agree. I don't get why people care so much.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I agree. I don't get why people care so much.


I half care because it apparently affects JoMo's position in the company (cause apparently Vince doesn't want to push him because he thinks John's a little bitch? Something like that.)

But aside from that, people care because it's celebrity culture. I've personally never been into that. Batista is a whore. Melina is a whore. Remind me what's new?


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

People care about the backstage politics/goings on/superstars personal life because it's interesting. It's no different then going to the store and seeing 100 magazines about what Jennifer Aniston is wearing this summer or who's currently railing Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Who the fuck cares.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brian Kendrick and Paul London confirmed what happened. But if some of you still need proof, he's a interview where he confirms it. It's start around 8:50


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

For those who have read Batista's book would know he and Melina had a physical relationship so yes its true they did sleep together. I think Melina had spilt from Morrison at this time but then got back with him when the Batista thing was over


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Who the fuck cares.


I hope people post this comment again


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

This discussion has been dug into the ground. Batista and Melina reportedly dated after she'd split with JoMo. This is according to Batista himself. They should burn the slut right now. A single woman having sex with a man?!

“He (Hennigan) knew everything from day one. From the day we started talking,” explains Batista. “That was one of the things that a lot of people didn’t realize and didn’t bother to ask. Melina and John weren’t together anymore. He was always aware of what was going on, and she was very honest with him. They split up and moved apart, and we started dating each other. She still considers him her best friend in the world. But he always knew exactly what was going on.”
- Source


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Old news is old.


----------

